# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - IS BACK ON - Sunday June 7th 2020



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

_*YES ...  you read correctly *
*the *_*CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle Ride *_*IS BACK ON*_

_*THEME*__* is to *__*RIDE A BICYCLE *__*this month 




*_

*If you are healthy **&** happy **&** ready to be around others comfortably** @ a safe distance -** LETS RIDE
IF YOU"RE NOT FEELING GOOD .... do everyone a favor & **PLEASE STAY HOME*
*If you feel this is too soon for you ... **then take the new World normal in as slow as you feel you need to **&** we will see you **@** a future date   *

*Long Beach bicycle paths **&** trails along the beach path are currently open to active use** 

SUNDAY **JUNE **7th** 2020*
*Meet UP **&** Maintain Social distance **@ Portfolio Coffeehouse 9:30 am
Kickstands UP** @ 10:30 am **SHARP*
*If you're late **.....the ride will leave & maintain social distancing without you *

*Visit www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL event details 

RIDDEN not HIDDEN ..... Frank *


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2020)

So ready! And the day after my birthday too!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2020)

Alright I can finally ride my 38 Schwinn auto cycle deluxe


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2020)

Perfect! I can debut my new Schwi.....I mean Colson!


----------



## sarmisluters (May 28, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Perfect! I can debut my new Schwi.....I mean Colson!




Will it have the tiny bells [emoji348] and wind chimes hanging from those cute bars ???
It will sound lovely ! ! !


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2020)

YEAH!
Which bike to ride?
Is there a theme?
Special requests??
I plan to be there.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> YEAH!
> Which bike to ride?
> Is there a theme?
> Special requests??
> ...



I like those bars those  look wild


----------



## Dope54 (May 31, 2020)

Sign me up !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> YEAH!
> Which bike to ride?
> Is there a theme?
> Special requests??
> I plan to be there.




*THEME is to ride your FAVORITE BICYCLE .... *


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> THEME is to ride your FAVORITE BICYCLE ....



I woke up thinking about this Hard question for me....
Kinda' like which Wonder is most Wonderful??
















I plan to be there, but I can't say which bike is my favorite....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Fauci recommends this.




It’s called the, Bubble Boy. Lol!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2020)

*@tripple3 ... maybe a green Schwinn Wasp would be a good rider for you ... *


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well Frank,  @cyclonecoaster.com since you mentioned it, I must show a pic of the 1954 Green Wasp, that is a high favorite in beauty, color, style, simplicity and quality;
WOW!





I'm not riding it to Long Beach and back, better options for a better fit.
The Wasp is in the house; much loved.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 5, 2020)

Got my 2spd installed on the'41 Henderson and oh...it shifted once...then stuck....doh, actuator needs work...so guess I'll just have to bring the'40 BFG with front and rear brakes! Unless I can figure it out between work and grad partys tomorrow....damn 100 yr old junk! Hahaha


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2020)

First coaster ride after the quarantine and riots.good to see everyone.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 7, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1207039
> 
> View attachment 1207041
> 
> ...



Looks like a good turnout....and a nice day.....


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice day for the CC social distancing ride on My Hornet Deluxe & a good turnout!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes! It was great to see everybody, and their bikes.
I rode the 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn; a Favorite, for 7 years this month!













WHOA! @63caddy brought out a Favorite! WOW, what a Hiawatha!
















Great time!
See you at the Circle in Orange next Sunday.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2020)

Great ride! Good to see people out riding! Interesting to see the town deserted and national guard walking around in groups of 50!










Last bike was coolest! See everyone at the swap in Temecula on the 27th.... Thanks to Frank for having the balls to put this on, even though he didn't make it past the brewery.... LoL


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2020)

great pictures I reelly like the no nose Shelby , the red and black one , and the last picture and the rest of the bikes , all super nice to see   from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2020)

Here’s a few from the road.



^Doin Double Duty!^



^Twin Flex Cushioned!^



^Flyin Old Glory^



^Wide open spaces^



^Smok’in!^






^A Merlin Newsboy!^
Oh, My!
It was a very nice day for a ride!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

Where's all those cool four legged co-pilots?


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2020)

I guess no dog sitting today!


----------

